# What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant"...



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Is this the big thing now, the excuse all guys give when they don't want a girl anymore? :con Some guy I dated for about 5 days gave me this excuse earlier in the year then he dumped me like the next day... and now this new guy I'm talking to is telling me his ex said she's pregnant and I'm wondering if he's going to stop talking to me or something now because he said he "doesn't know what to do"...he says he won't take her back but I dont know... I dont see why he's saying he "doesn't know what to do" then. Don't people know what the **** they want anymore? Am I the only person who knows anything? Feels like it sometimes.
Geez if they don't want to talk to me or be with me why do they have to be such ****ing pussies about it? I mean I have ****ing social anxiety and they dont and I still have more balls than they do apparently.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

Is this a seperate issue than your other anti-boyfriend board? You seem to have a fair amount of relationship issues. Let me ask you a few things:

1) You say that you know what you want--what is it?

2) How do you size these people up before dating them? Is there any criteria they have to match? Do you have problems with being asked out or asking others out?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*

This is a different guy. The other one isn't speaking to me anymore because he's proven himself to be a coward.

1) You say that you know what you want--what is it? Somebody honest who isn't a coward about EVERYTHING.

2) How do you size these people up before dating them? Is there any criteria they have to match? Do you have problems with being asked out or asking others out? I have no problem with it, but we haven't known each other that long...but I like him alot and thought he seemed to like me too but people are so hard to figure out, it's impossible to know for sure. I don't believe anything anybody tells me anymore. I always think people are lying to me.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

You know, it's really hard for me to "get" a lot of people on these forums. You, for instance, seem to be very sure of yourself, physically, but very unsure of yourself with regards to building trust. I've often thought it would be a good idea to implement some sort of anxiety "scale"(1-10) to be listed under the other vital stats. It would certainly help to know that a '10' is giving relationship advice to a '1', for example, because the '10' would have wildly varying ideas and concepts about dating that seem completely irrational to the '1'.

To me, you seem to be an otherwise well-adjusted girl who is either a) surrounded by assholes, or b) a truly anxious individual that has problems with communication as it pertains to relationships. Either way, I don't think your problems have much to do with anxiety but are more situational and unfortunate than anything. Perhaps the best thing for you to do would be to solo it for awhile. There's nothing wrong with being on your own and I could argue the benefits of realizing and mastering independence all day. Just because I like fish but the only fish the supermarket has to offer is rotten and disgusting doesn't mean I _have_ to buy the crappy fish. Does that make sense? This is logical advice coming from a '5', btw. If I were to abandon all logic, and go with my SAD instincts, however, I'd probably tell you to go hole yourself up in your room, take a pill and watch Thundercats reruns all weekend. But something tells me it never gets quite that bad for you.


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

Shauna, do you have a good relationship with your dad? Just wondering, because if you don't that might be the reason you are so bad at picking boyfriends. You seem to have no problem getting them, you just pick the wrong ones. This is my Dr. Phil moment lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

My dad's great, I'm alot closer to my mom than I am my dad... but I'm still pretty close to my dad.
I don't believe there is such a thing as a good boyfriend...not for me anyway. Seems like all the good guys either live 500 billion miles away, are gay, or are already married or something. :stu I still think I should maybe try dating a girl...they seem more understanding and stuff, not as likely to lie and cheat.

And I've been single forever...I've been single alot more often than I've been in a relationship. Maybe I am better off if I just stay alone forever though...since people suck anyway. I wish I could just clone myself and I would date my clone.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

Good questions, Path0gen. I agree, the "ex is pregnant" is a very lame excuse, if it is indeed just a made-up excuse not to be with you.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

it is a dumb excuse but alot of people seem to use this excuse lately...nobody ever used to say anything about their ex being pregnant, to me. :con


----------



## opium43 (Mar 23, 2006)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

i've found that alot of people can't just be forthright, when breaking up/ or ending a relationship. they have some excuse that comes outta left field or just avoid/ignore you altogether. i've had girls do that to me a couple times. i even had a best friend just stop taking my calls and hanging out with me. it sucks. but your right , people like that are cowards. it doesn't take that much effort to just to be honest with someone. b.t.w. there are some good guys out there. were usually the ones that are finishing last. :b


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

Yeah, I hate the whole made-up bs, and especially if someone is rude enough to just cut off all contact out of the blue. That's particularly flabbergasting.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



opium43 said:


> i've found that alot of people can't just be forthright, when breaking up/ or ending a relationship. they have some excuse that comes outta left field or just avoid/ignore you altogether. i've had girls do that to me a couple times. i even had a best friend just stop taking my calls and hanging out with me. it sucks. but your right , people like that are cowards. it doesn't take that much effort to just to be honest with someone. b.t.w. there are some good guys out there. were usually the ones that are finishing last. :b


you all must be hiding or something...or a billion miles away from me, like I said earlier.

and yeah I hate the avoiding thing too...that's the worst. my last ex wont talk to me...avoids me completely. my mom thinks he'll come back in a few months and ask for another chance but he better not. and i had one guy who wouldnt even dump me, he just stopped talking to me altogether. disappeared...i still saw him online but he wouldnt answer phone calls or emails or anything. same with my last ex. stupid cowards. I dunno how this guy is gonna make it in the national guard if he's too much of a wimp to even talk to a girl.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> stupid cowards. I dunno how this guy is gonna make it in the national guard if he's too much of a wimp to even talk to a girl.


 :lol :lol


----------



## opium43 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*

yeah, well were probably all here at sas where its safe.lol 
wow, it does seem like you have had some bad luck with the relationships lately. but you know, it'll change. it'll get better, cause well it has to. sooner or later.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



opium43 said:


> yeah, well were probably all here at sas where its safe.lol
> wow, it does seem like you have had some bad luck with the relationships lately. but you know, it'll change. it'll get better, cause well it has to. sooner or later.


it only gets worse. never better. not for me.
anyone wanna volunteer to shoot me?


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



davemason2k said:


> Shauna, do you have a good relationship with your dad? Just wondering, because if you don't that might be the reason you are so bad at picking boyfriends. You seem to have no problem getting them, you just pick the wrong ones. This is my Dr. Phil moment lol





opium43 said:


> yeah, well were probably all here at sas where its safe.lol
> wow, it does seem like you have had some bad luck with the relationships lately. but you know, it'll change. it'll get better, cause well it has to. sooner or later.


Meh, Shauna is a very pretty girl and very pretty girls tend to date alot because they can and they tend to date semi-attractive guys that can also get other girls as well and...well attractive people tend to date alot, on the whole. Are we equating short relationships as bad relationships...or are these guys seriously losers? (BTW, I know I'm gonna get a lot of crap for this)


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

Maybe, these guys girlfriends really are pregnant and there just irresponsible with their condom use. They never planned for this to happen either so they are surprised when there ex's say this to them.

You'll meet someone. There is someone out there for each and every one of us.

Btw, Being single is cool nowadays. You don't have to date anyone to give you your self worth. Your worthy just as you are right now. Plus, your beautiful. Wait it out for the right guy. It'll all be worth it in the end.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

To hell with 'em, I'm sick of these lame asses.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Seems like all the good guys either live 500 billion miles away, are gay, or are already married or something. :stu I still think I should maybe try dating a girl...they seem more understanding and stuff, not as likely to lie and cheat.


Haha thats the same way I feel about girls. The girls I like/am most attracted to always - every single one - already has/had a boyfriend (not that they tell me, 25% do, but 75% of the other time I just find out visually/seeing them with their boyfriend). Just dont get it - whatever. Another few months till i'm 21 then i'm for sure going to go to the night scene and break loose to see what I can find, sheesh, about time really.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



Strange Religion said:


> To hell with 'em, I'm sick of these lame asses.


Me too :mum



SAgirl said:


> Maybe, these guys girlfriends really are pregnant and there just irresponsible with their condom use. They never planned for this to happen either so they are surprised when there ex's say this to them.
> 
> You'll meet someone. There is someone out there for each and every one of us.
> 
> Btw, Being single is cool nowadays. You don't have to date anyone to give you your self worth. Your worthy just as you are right now. Plus, your beautiful. Wait it out for the right guy. It'll all be worth it in the end.


Maybe they really are...but my friend Melissa made me realize something last night...this guy said his ex said she'd let him know something in about 3 days... Melissa said "Uh, does he not realize this gives the girl plenty of time to go out and GET pregnant? With some random guy?!" and that's a really good point...he could be with her for 9 more months thinking the kid is gonna be his, have a blood test or something and find out...that it isn't even his kid. Then probably wanna come back to me or something, like they usually do. :roll 
I dont care what's cool & what's not, I just wish I could find somebody who's not an *******.



NightinGale said:


> Meh, Shauna is a very pretty girl and very pretty girls tend to date alot because they can and they tend to date semi-attractive guys that can also get other girls as well and...well attractive people tend to date alot, on the whole. Are we equating short relationships as bad relationships...or are these guys seriously losers? (BTW, I know I'm gonna get a lot of crap for this)


This guy is attractive...but probably not alot of peoples' type. He's my type--he likes the same stuff I do and dresses similar to me. He says alot of people tell him he's "scary"... and the same goes for me. One of my friends said he "matched" me... and every guy I've ever dated was a loser. I have known a few guys who seemed to be decent but never got to date them....if I had I may have changed my mind about them if I saw the "real" side of them...who knows...or they may have turned out to really be ok. And I wouldn't have to date alot if I could find a decent person who accepted me for who I am.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

And not every guy I've dated was all that attractive...I'd say only about 2 of them have been really good looking. The rest were just sort of average...my last ex was just average, I think and I was with him longer than anyone.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*



> "Uh, does he not realize this gives the girl plenty of time to go out and GET pregnant? With some random guy?!" and that's a really good point...he could be with her for 9 more months thinking the kid is gonna be his, have a blood test or something and find out...that it isn't even his kid.


 :con Methinks you need to read up on pregnancy testing, the accuracy of said tests and elapsed time necessary before they're even effective. No, she cannot go out and GET pregnant within three days and provide concrete evidence stating that she is, in fact, pregnant and has been for some time.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

well of course its not gonna show that she's been pregnant for a long time if it was within the last 3 days. but he may be too dumb to realize that.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

I think Little Miss Scare-All is just a result of feminist brainwashing and the victim of impossible expectations.

There, i said it. :b


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



Lyric Suite said:


> I think Little Miss Scare-All is just a result of feminist brainwashing and the victim of impossible expectations.
> 
> There, i said it. :b


And from Kentucky... :yes


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



path0gen said:


> Lyric Suite said:
> 
> 
> > I think Little Miss Scare-All is just a result of feminist brainwashing and the victim of impossible expectations.
> ...


It's a great place, you should come!


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

I think most guys are just on a mission to get laid. There are so many options out there, its like candyland for them. Now one of two things is going on with these guys...either they are getting what they want and moving on, OR...they are not getting what they want and moving on to someone who will give them what they want. SEX! I don't know you so I don't know which one is the case. Most guys, esp in 20s, are pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



embers said:


> I think most guys are just on a mission to get laid. There are so many options out there, its like candyland for them. Now one of two things is going on with these guys...either they are getting what they want and moving on, OR...they are not getting what they want and moving on to someone who will give them what they want. SEX! I don't know you so I don't know which one is the case. Most guys, esp in 20s, are pretty easy to figure out.


Yeah, most guys want to get laid, but a surprising number (myself included) want to get laid _and_ find the woman they're supposed to fall in love with. Personally, I don't really think I have many options woman-wise. I think a lot are attractive, but do they feel that way about me? Apparently not. I wish the reality for an average guy was this candyland you speak of.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



embers said:


> I think most guys are just on a mission to get laid. There are so many options out there, its like candyland for them. Now one of two things is going on with these guys...either they are getting what they want and moving on, OR...they are not getting what they want and moving on to someone who will give them what they want. SEX! I don't know you so I don't know which one is the case. Most guys, esp in 20s, are pretty easy to figure out.


Refer to Lyric's post above:



> I think Little Miss Scare-All is just a result of feminist brainwashing and the victim of impossible expectations.


I'm sorry that your romantic endeavors have all resulted in hook ups with sex-crazy, spiteful men. I assure you that there are plenty of guys out there who are more than willing to treat a woman properly and with respect. Only this type of negative reinforcement will make it all the more difficult to make their presense known. Saying that all men in their mid-20's are only out for sex is the female equivelant of some guy saying all women in their mid-20's are all whores because he's only been exposed to easy women. Spare me the cliches and stereotypes--I've had to work against them my entire life offline and don't care to do so all over again online as well.

As an aside, I don't recall ever being on some quest for sex with opportunities abound a la "candyland". I promise you that it's not the male populations' fault if it's becoming increasingly easier for them to satisfy their libidos. Perhaps you should focus your efforts on the younger generations, who I now see wearing miniskirts and make-up as early as 10 years old.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



embers said:


> I think most guys are just on a mission to get laid. There are so many options out there, its like candyland for them. Now one of two things is going on with these guys...either they are getting what they want and moving on, OR...they are not getting what they want and moving on to someone who will give them what they want. SEX! I don't know you so I don't know which one is the case. Most guys, esp in 20s, are pretty easy to figure out.


 :agree Except he knows he can get that out of me so it makes no sense really...nothing makes any sense. Maybe all guys just hate me and I need to go lesbian. Doesn't sound so bad except damn narrow minded people who don't understand anything. But yeah it does seem like it's mainly guys in their 20's...even the teenage boys I know seem more mature than all the guys I've dated who were in their 20s. And no, before all you guys get all pissed about what I just said--because I know somebody will...I never said ALL of you were that way. But all the ones I've dated have been that way. Even the ones in their late 20s. I thought I was being smart a few times by dating guys in their later 20s... "Oh, he should be more mature since he's older!" Nope. Unfortunately not.


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



path0gen said:


> I'm sorry that your romantic endeavors have all resulted in hook ups with sex-crazy, spiteful men. I assure you that there are plenty of guys out there who are more than willing to treat a woman properly and with respect. Only this type of negative reinforcement will make it all the more difficult to make their presense known.


 :agree

:hide


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*



> I'm sorry that your romantic endeavors have all resulted in hook ups with sex-crazy, spiteful men. I assure you that there are plenty of guys out there who are more than willing to treat a woman properly and with respect. Only this type of negative reinforcement will make it all the more difficult to make their presense known. Saying that all men in their mid-20's are only out for sex is the female equivelant of some guy saying all women in their mid-20's are all whores because he's only been exposed to easy women. Spare me the cliches and stereotypes--I've had to work against them my entire life offline and don't care to do so all over again online as well.
> 
> As an aside, I don't recall ever being on some quest for sex with opportunities abound a la "candyland". I promise you that it's not the male populations' fault if it's becoming increasingly easier for them to satisfy their libidos. Perhaps you should focus your efforts on the younger generations, who I now see wearing miniskirts and make-up as early as 10 years old.


Never said men are spiteful, for spite it has to be intentional, some men can't help themselves. Don't be sorry because most of my endeavors have not been with sex crazed men. All you have to do is take an objective look around you and read books. Men are just men. I don't romanticize them. I'm being realistic. They're here to procreate and that drives them to stray. I also didn't generalize and say "all." Some men are strong enough to get ahold of their hormones for the stability of a relationship with a good woman.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*



> Yeah, most guys want to get laid, but a surprising number (myself included) want to get laid and find the woman they're supposed to fall in love with. Personally, I don't really think I have many options woman-wise. I think a lot are attractive, but do they feel that way about me? Apparently not. I wish the reality for an average guy was this candyland you speak of.


Unfortunately, you have to play the game. Although women say they want a good man, they seem to go for the players because its exciting, or they are so jaded that they don't believe you're a true gentleman, or maybe just don't have a good definition of one, having been played so much.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*



> I need to go lesbian


This might be an option, but are you even attracted to gals?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



embers said:


> > I need to go lesbian
> 
> 
> This might be an option, but are you even attracted to gals?


yes


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> embers said:
> 
> 
> > I think most guys are just on a mission to get laid. There are so many options out there, its like candyland for them. Now one of two things is going on with these guys...either they are getting what they want and moving on, OR...they are not getting what they want and moving on to someone who will give them what they want. SEX! I don't know you so I don't know which one is the case. Most guys, esp in 20s, are pretty easy to figure out.
> ...


Yeah, I've learned age means nothing, it depends on the person. I've dated some guys who are 30 or in their 30's and it's the same b.s.

I would be open to being with a girl at this point, why not...I'm sure there's some chick out there ready to show me the way. HAHA


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



Strange Religion said:


> Yeah, I've learned age means nothing, it depends on the person. I've dated some guys who are 30 or in their 30's and it's the same b.s.
> 
> I would be open to being with a girl at this point, why not...I'm sure there's some chick out there ready to show me the way. HAHA


yeah and there are too many older women who even still complain that their husband is stupid or immature. :b


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



> Never said men are spiteful, for spite it has to be intentional, some men can't help themselves. Don't be sorry because most of my endeavors have not been with sex crazed men. All you have to do is take an objective look around you and read books. Men are just men. I don't romanticize them. I'm being realistic. They're here to procreate and that drives them to stray. I also didn't generalize and say "all." Some men are strong enough to get ahold of their hormones for the stability of a relationship with a good woman.


I'm only here to procreate? :boogie Thank you, my life suddenly became so much simpler.

*goes to quit job and buy lube*


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



embers said:


> > Yeah, most guys want to get laid, but a surprising number (myself included) want to get laid and find the woman they're supposed to fall in love with. Personally, I don't really think I have many options woman-wise. I think a lot are attractive, but do they feel that way about me? Apparently not. I wish the reality for an average guy was this candyland you speak of.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, you have to play the game. Although women say they want a good man, they seem to go for the players because its exciting, or they are so jaded that they don't believe you're a true gentleman, or maybe just don't have a good definition of one, having been played so much.


"The game" must be played by two interested parties, lets not forget this. While I don't deny that most men prioritize sex, it would be nice to hear women admit to also liking it in the same line. It's all too often that I hear women complain about men only wanting to get laid but not really elaborating on what THEY want. Sex may not be at the top of the list, but I suspect it's in the top three. Numbers one and two are probably a combination of washing the dishes and cuddling, though I don't think I or any other man has ever been told directly what they are; I'm just deductively reasoning here.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

I've not followed this thread but... Didn't a guy on this board say he was your boyfriend a week ago or something. Have you already dumped him or is it him???


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*



> *goes to quit job and buy lube*


Something tells me you're going to need a lot more than lube hon....


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



embers said:


> > *goes to quit job and buy lube*
> 
> 
> Something tells me you're going to need a lot more than lube hon....


You're absolutely right! *refills Klonopin* Check. :boogie


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

if I were a girl, I'd run from any guy that says his ex is pregnant--whether its a lie or not.

That's a pretty irresponsible fellow to begin with, plus the hassles linger for more than just nine months. If it's a lie, it's still an irresponsible thing to say. it's like saying you're carrying a bomb in your backpack.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



path0gen said:


> embers said:
> 
> 
> > > Yeah, most guys want to get laid, but a surprising number (myself included) want to get laid and find the woman they're supposed to fall in love with. Personally, I don't really think I have many options woman-wise. I think a lot are attractive, but do they feel that way about me? Apparently not. I wish the reality for an average guy was this candyland you speak of.
> ...


I love sex and I don't pretend not to, but I do realize that I can't just put it out there like that because these guys are about getting what they want and moving on from what I experienced. My mindset has changed. He's gonna have to wait (not an unreasonably long period) and if he doesn't wait and decides to move on because I'm not "putting out", then he's not worth my time.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



Micronian said:


> if I were a girl, I'd run from any guy that says his ex is pregnant--whether its a lie or not.
> 
> That's a pretty irresponsible fellow to begin with, plus the hassles linger for more than just nine months. If it's a lie, it's still an irresponsible thing to say. it's like saying you're carrying a bomb in your backpack.


I don't want no baby daddies, unless it's Eminem. lol


----------



## opium43 (Mar 23, 2006)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

dang, this has turned into the man haters club :b . i promise we're not all bad :tiptoe .


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

Nah, it's just sad that the good ones are scarce.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



Strange Religion said:


> Micronian said:
> 
> 
> > if I were a girl, I'd run from any guy that says his ex is pregnant--whether its a lie or not.
> ...


Ah I'd prefer to have somebody who didnt already have a kid with someone else, too...but it wouldnt have been such a big deal if he hadnt said he'd consider getting back together with her...its not right of him to think he can go back & forth between the 2 of us like that.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



Carbon Breather said:


> I've not followed this thread but... Didn't a guy on this board say he was your boyfriend a week ago or something. Have you already dumped him or is it him???


We never actually met in person. I still talk to him online though, when we're on at the same time.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> [quote="Strange Religion":054c4]
> 
> 
> Micronian said:
> ...


Ah I'd prefer to have somebody who didnt already have a kid with someone else, too...but it wouldnt have been such a big deal if he hadnt said he'd consider getting back together with her...its not right of him to think he can go back & forth between the 2 of us like that.[/quote:054c4]

You're right. I wouldn't deal with someone like that. I would make his mind up for him by leaving him alone.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



Strange Religion said:


> You're right. I wouldn't deal with someone like that. I would make his mind up for him by leaving him alone.


That's why I met this other new guy...and I like his personality alot better, so far.
I got a phone call from the other guy last night though, the one with the pregnant ex. :roll The only reason he called was to ask me if I'd lie to his ex if she sent me a message or anything. He SAYS he's trying to convince her to come to his house cause she isnt allowed to see him--she's underage...so he SAYS he wants to call her mom & get her in big trouble if she comes to see him, but ah, I think he's just telling me this to try to get me to do what he wants me to.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



opium43 said:


> dang, this has turned into the man haters club :b . i promise we're not all bad :tiptoe .


The ones they speak of in this thread are childish males, not men.
Real men have no time for games. I agree with you though, we're not all bad.


----------



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

Shauna has an attraction towards men who act like boys. lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

No :roll They're just attracted to me...or maybe pretty much all men just act like little boys. Makes me wonder sometimes.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



davemason2k said:


> Shauna has an attraction towards men who act like boys. lol


Its not like that at all. The guys that she's seen may have presented themselves in a different way at the begining, 
but eventually showed their true colors later on. Playing games with hearts isn't very manly.

Im sorry that you have to go through this Shauna. I think youre a great person and you deserve the best. 
So do others on here going through the same thing.

Just remember that its their lost not yours, keep it moving.
Dont give up. :hug


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&*



Silent~Warrior said:


> Its not like that at all. The guys that she's seen may have presented themselves in a different way at the begining,
> but eventually showed their true colors later on. Playing games with hearts isn't very manly.
> 
> Im sorry that you have to go through this Shauna. I think youre a great person and you deserve the best.
> ...


Thanks :hug Yes, if they would show themselves to be immature from the start, I wouldn't be interested in them... but they show no signs of immaturity at first...it's after a few weeks or a few months that I start seeing how they REALLY are.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

This guy deleted me from his myspace today. And will no longer speak to me at all.
He's a liar and a fake anyway... he's using one of somebody else's pictures on his myspace anyway. All his other pictures are real but his first one is fake...which is really stupid & pointless.
So my last words to him were:
"If your ex contacts me, you're really screwed now. I definitely wouldn't lie for you now"


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: What is it with this excuse "My ex is pregnant&quot*

Umm the guy just called me awhile ago....and he found out his ex is NOT pregnant. He says he really did set her up, like he was going to...and she's in trouble now I guess...cause she wasn't supposed to be seeing him anyway--she's underage.
But it was dumb of him to delete me & not talk to me. :roll :wtf


----------

